#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  IIT Madras 2012 placement statistics - IIT-M 2012 placements

## FaaDoO-Engineer

The placement season at IIT Madras for the 2012 batch passing out students started on  1st December 2011 and went on till the 23rd. It resumed in the even  semester in January and ended on 29th March 2012. Following is a  summarized report with in-depth analysis.

_Note : All figures are in Rupees  (Lakhs Per Annum)._
*
General Statistics*

Average package: 8.98 Lakhs per annumHighest Package: 68.5 Lakhs per annumOut of 1220 people registered for placements, 823 have been placedAdditionally, 24 pre-placement offers were accepted bringing the total percentage of people placed to 69.4%53 people had two offers, while 5 people had 3 offers made to them248 companies participated in the on-campus placement process and a total of 905 offers were made
*Day 1 Companies:*McKinsey & Co, BCG, ITC,  Transocean, HUL, Google India, Facebook, Goldman Sachs, Morgan Stanley,  Shell, Deutsche Bank, Sony Corporation, IBM Research, PocketGems

*Day 2 Companies:* Eaton, Amazon, Credit Suisse, Intel, Microsoft, Nomura, Capital One, Schlumberger, American Express, Directi, InMobi, Hyundai

*Average and Highest Salaries:* The department-wise average and highest  salaries are shown below:

*Branch
*
*Salary*
*B.Tech*
*DD*
*M.Sc*
*M.Tech*
*MA*
*MBA*
*MS*

*Aerospace   Engg.
*
Highest
28
18

9.89


7.25


Average
7.68
7.65

6.36


5.88

*Applied   Mechanics*
Highest



7


7


Average



6.14


5.33

*Biotechnology
*
Highest
8.59
13




7


Average
6.63
7.77




5.34

*Chemical Engg.*
Highest
28
28

17.48


6


Average
9.35
13.27

9.58


6

*Chemistry*
Highest






7


Average






4.72

*Civil   Engineering*
Highest
17.5
18

7.12


7


Average
6.59
7.25

4.8


4.3

*Comp Science and Engg.*
Highest
68.5
68.5

33


62.5


Average
24.67
18.8

12.22


14.4

*Electrical   Engg.*
Highest
17.5
28

18.1


22.5


Average
8.9
10.92

8.6


8.97

*Engineering   Design*
Highest

13




8


Average

7.24




6.55

*Engineering Physics*
Highest
33








Average
12.3







*Naval Architecture*
Highest
8.6
28

18


4.5


Average
6.28
8.67

5.99


4.14

*Humanities*
Highest




3




Average




3



*Physics*
Highest


7
7


7


Average


5.48
5.37


7

*Management   Studies*
Highest





10
8.18


Average





8
8.18

*Mathematics*
Highest


8.25
7





Average


4.95
5.8




*Mechanical   Engg.*
Highest
25
17

8.12


22.5


Average
8.71
8.34

6


7.71

*Met. and   Materials Engg.*
Highest
17.5
12.81

7


22.5


Average
7.61
8.68

5.97


10.7

*IIT Madras Total*
Highest
68.5
68.5
8.25
33
3
10
62.5


Average
10
9.65
5
7.83
3
8
8



  The  average/highest salaries of Computer Science and Engineering are  consideraly higher than other departments in all programmes, keeping in  line with previously seen trends. Most departments have their average  salary lower than 10 LPA.
 

 The programme-wise average salaries show that B.Tech still retains the top stop, closely followed by Dual Degree.   *

Sector-Wise Distribution of Companies

*Around 35% of all companies are core, closely followed by IT companies. FMCG  and public sector companies form a thin sliver of the pie chart. The  rest of the non-core companies consist mostly of Finance, Analytics and  Consulting firms.

 Note : This is a distribution of the  number of companies that registered for placements, not the number of  students that got placed in these sectors.   *

CGPA vs. Salaries

*Perhaps the most interesting metric in  this article. As suspected, the relationship between CGPA and average  salary is quite linear and shows an interesting behavior. The Dual  Degree students hold an edge over their B.Tech counterparts till the  8-8.5 range, where the B.Techs overtake them. The values for the MS,  M.Tech, and the M.Sc programmes show absurd behaviour – they experience a  peak at the 6-7 range, after which they seem to drop. The Dual Degree  line also sees a small drop from the 8.0-8.5 to the 8.5-9.0 range, but  then rises again. This time, the contending ‘app profile’ of students  with high CGPAs does not seem to have affected their salary as was the  case last year.


 *
Percentage of Students Placed* _(Click the image to expand.)_

In terms of percentage of people placed  vs. those registered, once again, Computer Science is at the top  closely followed by Engineering Design and Management Studies. The  percentage of the total number of students placed vs. those registered  in the institute stands at 69.4%


 If we look at the percentage of people  placed programme-wise, MBA seems to be the highest with above 90  percent, followed by Dual Degree and B.Tech respectively. This shows  that placement percentage is not necessarily in line with the average  salaries of these programs. (B.Tech had the highest average salary)





  Similar Threads: NIT Jalandhar 2012 Placement Statistics/Report IIT Guwahati 2012 Placement Statistics NIT Rourkela 2012 Placement Report/Statistics - NIT Rourkela Placements DTU Delhi 2011-2012 placement data - 2012 placement details - statistics NIT Rourkela 2011-2012 Placement Statistics - NIT RKL Placement Stats 2011-2012

----------

